# First time grower



## Kalashnikov1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm a first time grower. I've got 2 plants outdoors right now and I am not quite sure if I'm ready to harvest (see picture). Can anyone help me out?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

New member , first post..........how about an introduction K?.......

what part of the world are you living in?........your location will have a lot to do with finish time

what flavor of cannabis are you growing?...obviously if we knew the variety , we probably can tell you the average finish time

one photo doesn’t give us much to go on amigo , otherwise I would say yeah , your plant looks like it’s maturing alright


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome, @Kalashnikov1 !  

@bigsur51  is so spot on, we need so much more info from you.   Do you have a scope to look at trichomes?


----------



## Kalashnikov1 (Sep 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> New member , first post..........how about an introduction K?.......
> 
> what part of the world are you living in?........your location will have a lot to do with finish time
> 
> ...



I'm in northern california. I'm not quite sure of the strain as someone just gave them to me as seedlings so I put them in the back yard lol. I believe although not 100 % sure that it is some cross of fire OG


----------



## Kalashnikov1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Welcome, @Kalashnikov1 !
> 
> @bigsur51  is so spot on, we need so much more info from you.   Do you have a scope to look at trichomes?



I dont have a scope but I heard I may need a jewelers loupe


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

hahahahaha haha!.....life is good


----------

